# Homemade camper?



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I was wondering how big of a pain the registration process is for a homemade camper or tiny house. I've done a little research online and can't exactly find what I'm looking for. I'm hoping someone here might have some experience with this.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

The only help I can offer is I had to register my camper and utility trailer the same way and they based it on Gross Weight of the trailer and camper.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm hoping to build something under the minimum weight to require a title. If it's not too big of a pain to even try then I'm going to go bigger.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

geoffoquinn said:


> I'm hoping to build something under the minimum weight to require a title. If it's not too big of a pain to even try then I'm going to go bigger.


My little utility trailer is a 4ft x 4ft and in order to tow it it had to have it licensed but unfortunately that's where my help end because when I bought it, it came with a title from the manufacturer. Maybe if you are using a trailer with an existing title you can use that at the BMV to get your Non-Commercial tags, I know first time issuance has to be signed if it has no title or is new.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What kind and size are you looking to build?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know what the minimum weight would be. I just bought a new 5x10 utility trailer, weighs 960 lbs. It came with a certificate of origin but no title required. The dmv accepted the COO for the weight and issued registration.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah… I don't really think the weight would have anything to do with it...if you have a trailer, and it has an axle, it has to be registered… Doesn't matter what's on it


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I was under the impression that campers had a title. I also thought trailers over 4500# have to be titled. I'm not sure how big I'll go yet. That depends on what kind of deal I can get on a trailer.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

geoffoquinn said:


> I was under the impression that campers had a title. I also thought trailers over 4500# have to be titled. I'm not sure how big I'll go yet. That depends on what kind of deal I can get on a trailer.


The state of Ohio requires all noncommercial trailers, including boat trailers, to be registered if they are going to be on Ohio roads. Before registering the trailer and getting your license plates, you must get a weight card from your registrar and have the trailer weighed. 
Over 4000# it will need to be titled in addition to being registered.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> The state of Ohio requires all noncommercial trailers, including boat trailers, to be registered if they are going to be on Ohio roads. Before registering the trailer and getting your license plates, you must get a weight card from your registrar and have the trailer weighed.
> Over 4000# it will need to be titled in addition to being registered.


I was reading the laws when I bought my boat 9 years ago and it said as long as you are trailering your boat to your dock within 50 miles you don't need to register the trailer. Am I wrong or have I been breaking the law the past 9 years I never had any issues without a plate. Thanks for any input
Matt


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt63 said:


> I was reading the laws when I bought my boat 9 years ago and it said as long as you are trailering your boat to your dock within 50 miles you don't need to register the trailer. Am I wrong or have I been breaking the law the past 9 years I never had any issues without a plate. Thanks for any input
> Matt


I think you are wrong, but lucky. This came up on here a couple months ago and I think it was only for trailers used within a marina or under 25 mph....Something like that. So a farmer wouldn't have to get plates for a hay wagon or manure spreader....


----------

